

How To Think About Algorithms [pdf]  - r4vik
http://www.mat.unb.br/clausahm/area/AnAlg-07.2d/Referencias/HowToThinkAboutAlgorithms-Edmonds.pdf

======
stiff
This looks like a draft version of the book:

[http://www.amazon.com/Think-About-Algorithms-Jeff-
Edmonds/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Think-About-Algorithms-Jeff-
Edmonds/dp/0521614104)

Because of this, I wonder a bit what's the legal status of this .pdf, but
maybe I'm overreacting...

~~~
nantes
The Preface does mention that it is a draft in progress and even asks for
feedback.

The author even goes so far as to note that the drawings are copyrighted and
he would love to find someone who can help him with originals. Maybe that is
someone on HN?

------
tikhonj
I love books formatted with LaTeX.

I also agree wholeheartedly with the idea behind the book--a little bit of
abstract thinking can go a long way!

The biggest fault I had with AP CS in high school--it was a horrible class
throughout, so this was particularly appalling--was that it failed to
encourage _thinking_. Everybody would blindly apply whatever we had just
learned and turn their minds off at the first hint of adversity.

A well structured course that promotes thinking is exactly what's needed.

~~~
th0ma5
yeah AP CS (at least for me +15 years ago) was a joke. stupid trick syntax
stuff and no conceptual anything

------
hackNightly
Just started reading this book and am very excited to dig deeper into
algorithms. As a front end developer practicing being a better back end
programmer, my minute understanding of algorithms and their application
sometimes discourages me. I hope this book will be a step in the right
direction.

------
darda
What _is_ the legal status of this?

~~~
r4vik
I thought it was good as I found it linked from a University site but I guess
it might not be.

